

Solitaire on the new Windows 10 upgrade is now Freemium - irl_zebra
http://core5.staticworld.net/images/article/2015/07/windows-10-hidden-solitaire-fees-100598360-gallery.png

======
unknownknowns
I'm confused, it was like this in Win 8 too so what's new?

I just played a game and the only time ads showed up was after the game (and
before it when choosing a game). I haven't seen any ads during games.

